# Lump Sum Investment Funds (Unit Linked, Execution Only)



## MugsGame

_Note that this thread is for lump sum execution only investments from providers based in Ireland. If there is demand, we may create a similar thread for regular investments. There are also separate threads for  lump sum deposit accounts._

*[broken link removed]*
Minimum €5000. This execution only offer applies to .
Annual Management Fee 0.75% (0.625% for €100,000 plus)  on most funds (some are higher, e.g. Bloxham Geared)
No entry or exit charges. 100% allocation (even after 1% initial commission.).
MyAdviser also discount funds from other providers (bonus allocation rates and lower annual fees.).
Other execution only brokers may provide similar discounts on New Ireland and other funds.

*InvestAndSave.ie: Eagle Star (Gerard Sheehy)* (Discuss)
Minimum €5,000. Execution-only access to [broken link removed].
Annual Management Fee 1%. 
No entry or exit charges. 100% allocation. First four fund switches per year are free. 
Online access to portfolio.


Minimum €1,270. 
Annual Management Fee 1% to 1.5% depending on fund (reduced by 0.5% after 15 years). 
No entry or exit charges. 100% allocation. First two fund switches per year are free (€25 thereafter). 
Online access to portfolio. 

*[broken link removed]* (Discuss)
Minimum €100. [broken link removed]
Annual Management Fee 0.7% to 2% depending on fund. 
0.75% entry and exit charges (0.25% entry on fund of the month.). These charges also apply to fund switches.
Online access to portfolio. 
Online only. Fund-holders must make their own exit tax calculations and returns. Switching between funds may trigger a tax liability.

*[broken link removed]*
Minimum €5,000. [broken link removed].
Annual Management Fee 1.5% (Property Portfolio Fund ~2.4%).  0.1% reduction after 5 years and again after 10 years.
Early exit penalty of 5% decreasing by 1% each year. Fund switches free.

*[broken link removed]*
Minimum €5000. [broken link removed] 
Annual Management Fee 1.5%. 
Initial allocation bonus of 0.5% for €50,000 or more, 1% for €100,000, and 1.5% for €125,000 or more.
Exit charge at most €30 plus early exit penalty of 5% decreasing by 1% each year.
Online access to portfolio. 

*[broken link removed]*
Minimum €6000. [broken link removed]
Annual Management Fee 1.72%. 
No entry or exit charges. First fund switch per year is free (€31 thereafter).

*Friends First/ [broken link removed]*
Minimum €5000. [broken link removed]. 
Annual Management Fee 1.65% (2.025% for Ethical Fund). 1% bonus in 10th year (0.9% annually thereafter.).
Allocation rates from 99.5% to 101% depending on amount.
Early exit penalty of 5% decreasing by 1% each year. First two fund switches per year are free (€25 thereafter). 

*[broken link removed]*
[broken link removed] (Morningstar?).
More information required on charges. 



Fund values may fall as well as rise -- your intial investment is not guaranteed. Past performance does not guarantee future returns. If in doubt about the appropriate investment for your circumstances, consult an independent authorised financial adviser.

You can access more information on the terms and conditions by clicking each of the links above. Information will be reviewed and updated regularly. .


----------



## MugsGame

*Re: Lump Sum Investment Funds (Execution Only)*

See Lowest charging unit linked funds for lump sums Key Post for some past discussion.

Also some recent discussion on cheapest lump-sum savings managed fund.


----------



## F. Kruger

You may wish to include this new 'Execution Only' www.bond.ie website. 

Some of the features are as follows :

Minimum is €10,000 and you can top up with €5,000

A fund management charge of 1% will apply to over 20 of the 32 funds available. Active and Passive Investment Styles.

All major asset classes have a fund representation.

No bid/offer and no fees. 

12 free fund switches in any 12 month period. 

Special Launch Offer details available on the site. 

I have a connection with the site.


----------



## Flanny

whats your connection with the site then kruger?


----------



## mercman

Why when one chooses to make a Lump Sum Investment into funds promoted by New Ireland they can achieve an Allocation Bonus (and an adjusted Management Fee), but investing in the same funds and same amount with their associated company, Bank of Ireland Life, the investor is not eligible for anything ???


----------



## mercman

I know this is an old thread but I am posting to give investors a word of warning. I invested very large lump sums, directly into two connected financial institutions. Received NO allocation Bonus, a minuscule reduction in Management Charges and no exit penalties. Most companies operate a template system where bonus, extras are sorted out on your behalf.

Even more ridiculously, ordinary brokers (and discount brokers)are able to offer far better terms and a better deal instead of the companies themselves, for the same products. The Institutions know this themselves and they happily take the money from people on lower offerings and without offering the advise of where they should go for a better deal in the same product. Doesn't cost them a cent extra. This practice occurs if you are an existing client or a new client and don't know your way around this maze.

The Consumer Code is somewhat short on this kind of practice. Have spoken with the Regulator and intend on making a formal submission to the Regulator, The Minister for Finance and my local TD to have this ridiculous practice ceased.

Will post my findings on AAM if the MODS will allow.


----------



## mercman

It is near 18 months since this situation came to light and as my [atience ran out with the Area Management I wrote to the very top recently. Still no answers as yet but is being internally investigated.  

Am hopeful of answers quite soon but unsure as to whether a compromise will be made. Watch this space !!


----------



## Marc

New lump sum investment option now available.

A new fee-only advisory investment solution on the following terms:

All investments are held within the same account allowing for consolidated valuation statements and low cost switching between funds.Fund-holders must make their own exit tax calculations and returns. Switching between funds may trigger a tax liability.

Fee only - No commission payments on any transactions including recommended fund switches

Suitable for Individual investors or Trustees

Minimum investment €100,000

Charges:

Advice fees depend on the amount invested but typically an investor will pay an initial 1.5% fee for a full advisory service including risk assessment and portfolio recommendation plus a fee for an annual review and portfolio rebalancing.

Portfolio charges:

Nominee Account - 0.05%pa plus fixed fee transaction charge for collective investments

Stockbroker - Fixed fee trades (no percentages) UK, European and US markets

Institutional class collective investment funds from major fund manager (€93Bn assets under management).

Typical annual management charges:
Global Government Bond fund 0.25%pa
Global Equity Fund 0.3%pa
Emerging Market Fund 0.5%pa

For more details, please private message me.


----------



## ctlsleh

Hello,
Has anyone got a performance tracker of all the availalbe lump sum trackers/investment funds?
Im looking to invest 20-30K for a 3-5 year period and could do with some advice on which ones are providing the best returns offset by the annual and exit charges.
Thanks,
eoin


----------



## mercman

SPC100 said:


> New Ireland Smart Funds, 100% allocation, 0.625% amc<100k and 0.5% >100k through an execution only broker




Not familiar with the AXA funds but the New Ireland Smart Funds have Annal Management Charges of up to 1.5% per year. This *DOES NOT* include additional charges that make up the TER which could add up to an additional 0.85 % of charges taken from a fund.


----------



## mercman

SPC100 said:


> As for TER's on AXA and New Ireland, I think we are all guessing on that? but I do worry about it whenever I focus on it...



Yep, and all Policy Holders have a right to know, but they will not tell you the full costs of Managing the Investments, although the Policy holders are paying the charges. Deplorable carry on from a company that manages billions in Pensions and Funds belonging to Charities, lest alone Private Investors.


----------



## ScubaDuba

Thanks for providing this information. I might be interested, I will look a little deeper and think about it.


----------

